# 323Bh With A 2009 Sierra 1500



## tirnanah (Aug 14, 2013)

Hey all,

Getting great information from this forum, thank you all so much. My wife and I are looking to purchase some time next year, and having never towed a larger trailer like this (towed many trailers, just nothing big like this), I was wondering what kind of performance people have had with a setup similar to this. We own a 2009 Sierra 1500 Crew Cab short bed with the HD package (max tow, etc) on it. The truck has a weight distribution hitch on it, and I plan on working with Tacoma RV to determine a good anti-sway hitch for the trailer. According to all sites and the dealer, it has a towing capacity up to 9400 to 10,400 lbs (depending on whom you ask). The weight on the website for the 323 is 8035 lb dry with a 965 lb carrying capacity. I have put both a very large bobcat and my dad's F-250 supercab (loaded with lots of stuff) behind it (F-250 broke down returning from anchorage







Barrowed a friends tandem and pulled it back with that). The bobcat it strained a little (but still decently pulled) the little bit I had to pull it around, the 250 haul from Nenana (lots of hill pulling etc) was a breeze.

Based on those facts, I think it should be fine pulling this trailer, but just looking for insight from those that have done this much more than I have. I have already added a tekonsha P-3 brake controller based on lots of recommendations, so that will work fine... The initial haul will be from the Tacoma area, around the north west a little bit (west of the rocky's), then up the Alcan to Fairbanks. After that trip, 99.9% of the trips will be around Alaska, probably until we're ready to leave, if ever...

Any advice or information would be appreciated!

Thanks in Advance!
Doug


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

The 323BH is now Outback's longest and heaviest travel trailer. Loaded with all of your "stuff", it will probably weigh close to 9,000lb. At 36 feet, you're going to be asking an awful lot of a 1/2 ton truck and will be pushing or exceeding the maximum limits including payload, GVWR and GCVWR. You may be able to do it, but it won't be very enjoyable, especially on hills or in windy conditions. Just my two cents, but I wouldn't do it....


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Insomniak said:


> The 323BH is now Outback's longest and heaviest travel trailer. Loaded with all of your "stuff", it will probably weigh close to 9,000lb. At 36 feet, you're going to be asking an awful lot of a 1/2 ton truck and will be pushing or exceeding the maximum limits including payload, GVWR and GCVWR. You may be able to do it, but it won't be very enjoyable, especially on hills or in windy conditions. Just my two cents, but I wouldn't do it....


I just took mine to the scales this weekend. Truck, trailer and "stuff" inside the 323BH weighed in at 15,850 lbs. I tow with a 2008 Chevy Suburban 3/4 ton with the 6.0 L, 6 spd transmission with a 3:72 rear end. I haven't had a chance to drop the trailer on the scales and get the tongue weight, but I am guessing that we are at the 1000 lbs limit of the hitch weight that the Suburban can support. The 3/4 Suburban has a GCVWR of 16,000 lbs so we are at the limit even with this vehicle.

I am not sure a 1/2 ton is right for that trailer. You are most likely going to be over the payload on the 1/2 ton truck. Another thing to check is the hitch weight. The 323BH has a 965lbs tongue, and most 1/2 ton hitches are only rated at 1,000 lbs. The payload on our Suburban if I remember correctly is around 2,100 lbs so we are fine on that end, but are pushing the limits of the weight of the trailer.

If it helps, I had a 2011 OB 312BH before this one, and had a 2005 Ford F-150 towing it for ONE season. Too many white knuckle trips lead me to sell that vehicle and buy this 3/4 ton Suburban. Too much at risk with two young kids and a wife in the vehicle all of the time. 
Good luck in your decision.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

The dry weights on the keystone website are always less then the actual dry weight, which can be found the manufacturers sticker. You will be at or likely exceeding the GVWR of your truck. Would I tow a 323BH with a half-ton truck? NO WAY!


----------



## tirnanah (Aug 14, 2013)

joeymac said:


> The 323BH is now Outback's longest and heaviest travel trailer. Loaded with all of your "stuff", it will probably weigh close to 9,000lb. At 36 feet, you're going to be asking an awful lot of a 1/2 ton truck and will be pushing or exceeding the maximum limits including payload, GVWR and GCVWR. You may be able to do it, but it won't be very enjoyable, especially on hills or in windy conditions. Just my two cents, but I wouldn't do it....


I just took mine to the scales this weekend. Truck, trailer and "stuff" inside the 323BH weighed in at 15,850 lbs. I tow with a 2008 Chevy Suburban 3/4 ton with the 6.0 L, 6 spd transmission with a 3:72 rear end. I haven't had a chance to drop the trailer on the scales and get the tongue weight, but I am guessing that we are at the 1000 lbs limit of the hitch weight that the Suburban can support. The 3/4 Suburban has a GCVWR of 16,000 lbs so we are at the limit even with this vehicle.

I am not sure a 1/2 ton is right for that trailer. You are most likely going to be over the payload on the 1/2 ton truck. Another thing to check is the hitch weight. The 323BH has a 965lbs tongue, and most 1/2 ton hitches are only rated at 1,000 lbs. The payload on our Suburban if I remember correctly is around 2,100 lbs so we are fine on that end, but are pushing the limits of the weight of the trailer.

If it helps, I had a 2011 OB 312BH before this one, and had a 2005 Ford F-150 towing it for ONE season. Too many white knuckle trips lead me to sell that vehicle and buy this 3/4 ton Suburban. Too much at risk with two young kids and a wife in the vehicle all of the time. 
Good luck in your decision.
[/quote]

Thanks for the numbers. Believe it or not, this truck matches those numbers, except that I have a 5.3L with a 3.42 rear end... More thinking to do...

Thank you all for the information...

Doug

Edit: I looked again, the tongue weight for the truck is 1,000 lbs, so that is one other number that is lower then the suburban...


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

The tongue weight of that trailer will be around 1200 lbs. Add hitch, gear in bed and passengers and you will be way over the gvwr of any half ton. You will need 3/4 ton truck to safely tow that trailer. Don't listen to what the dealer tells you and don't go by the tow rating. Truck payload rating should be the deciding factor.
Steve


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

I have a 2008 1/2 ton with a 312BH and a 1200 lb Equal-i-zer hitch. I have the 6.0 liter MAX motor and 3.73 gears. I had to put air bags on the truck. It does it, but its too much trailer. If you have the chance to do a 3/4 ton, I would.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Sorry but IMHO that's way too much trailer for any half ton. It's not just the weight. You cant compare it to an equipment trailer. It's a big box that acts as a huge sail. It's much harder for the truck to pull because of the wind resistance. Plus the crosswinds are very dangerous. It will push your truck around a lot. Then you have the 36 feet, way too long for your wheelbase. For comparison My F250 has a wheel base of 167 inches, a payload of 2900, a GCVWR of 23000 and my trailer is only 33 feet. If I were to get a bigger trailer it would be a fifth wheel. My truck may be capable of more but for me its just not comfortable. I'm not scared or worried, I drive a semi for a living, I just don't like it. I think it would be a miserable ride (if not down right dangerous) with a trailer that size and a half ton truck. I know it's not the news you wanted to hear. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## gonewild (Mar 13, 2009)

Sorry for joining in late but, I have to agree with all that say you are going to be pushing your limits and not be happy. My first long trip was with my 21rs towing with a 1500 sierra. In my opinion this is a poor tow vehicle. I always felt safe and in control with the 21 but I was watching paint dry as I crested the mountains in the midwest. With that large of a camper you will be getting pushed around. I once, was unable to back into a campsite that had a slight grade. After this trip I purchased the 2500 Duramax and couldn't be happier.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I have the same truck you do except for it is a Silverado. 2009, crew cab, 1500, 4x4 5'-8" box, 5.3L flex fuel, 3.42 rear end. There is no way I would tow that trailer with my truck. I have a 2013 250RS also purchased from Tacoma RV with a 7500 pound gross weight that I tow without any issues. Although you might get away with the gross weight of the trailer and the truck/trailer combination, you will be overloading the rear axle. The total weight of gas, people and equipment on that truck is around 1700 pounds. Add your weight, gas weight, passenger weight, cap or tonneau cover weight, stuff weight together then add 1200 pounds tongue weight, and you are going to exceed the truck gross weight of 7000 pounds and rear axle allowable of 3950 pounds by a bunch. Your tongue weight will be 560 pounds more than mine and I'm always a little over the 3950 pounds for the rear axle.


----------

